# screwed on another order.



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

So... had a huge lot told s/g would mow for 430 23" high grass etc. got a poc.. got the order back today.. this is not to our standard there for we will not pay you.. as we can see grass cliping in the yard.. our they f***ing nuts!! i give up... but what gets me is the grass vendors they have dont mow the rear yards only mow the fronts and get paid for it? not sure where the grass clips are as we used our baggers lol.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*backwards*

have the photos backwards.. but what ever... :thumbsup:


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*i feel your pain*

the think the clippings is under the dandilions lol


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*ha.*

i dont think there updaters know there ass from a hole in the ground.. not sure how that quote really goes. lol..


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Stop taking your photos like that. Take them exactly parallel to the house. It's easier to show height difference, tire tracks (which is really key, especially on recuts), and you can make clippings "disappear" easier. I don't see any clippings in that photo. I'd escalate that to someone who actually has a brain up there.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*ah*

oh i take good photos, and use land markers.. just didnt want photos of my crew so i just chose these 2.. there is no grass clips. period.. just a **** not caring how they fly threw the orders. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

price is kinda low but the pics look real good.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't mean to be a dick here but this needs said.

Everyday there is a sticky about SG screwing someone. Everyday there is some guy on here complaining about SG. You act surprised that this happened.

I'm surprised that you ever worked for them. I'm more surprised this hasn't happened sooner and more often. 

Now the question is did you quit or did you like the screwing so much you decided to stick around for more?

I'm not trying to be a dick to you. I simply believe people that do business with SG are as much of the problem as SG is.:furious:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It isn't so difficult to do that to a contractor when you don't have to stand on the property they just cut and look them in the eye.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*stick around..*

thanks craigslist.. DId i stick around Yes. Why? i dont know.. i got a call today from there higher ups they said this should not have been and they will talk to them and reverse the charge.. But here is the thing who is qcing the qc people.. i would rather got hit 50 bucks not lose 400. and now here is the kicker.. had a poc to remove 22 mattress our dump charges 25 each.. so i called said i need poc to inovice for dump fees.. got an email back saying this didnt justify extra funds there for this is valid.. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i paid safeguard to work for them and gave them money out of pocket to do so... hahahhaha... :notworthy:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> thanks craigslist.. DId i stick around Yes. Why? i dont know.. i got a call today from there higher ups they said this should not have been and they will talk to them and reverse the charge.. But here is the thing who is qcing the qc people.. i would rather got hit 50 bucks not lose 400. and now here is the kicker.. had a poc to remove 22 mattress our dump charges 25 each.. so i called said i need poc to inovice for dump fees.. got an email back saying this didnt justify extra funds there for this is valid.. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i paid safeguard to work for them and gave them money out of pocket to do so... hahahhaha... :notworthy:


lather up rinse wash repeat. The sooner you get rid of these con artists the sooner your biggest problem in life will be your conditioner keeps running out before the shampoo. I recommend the econo bottle of conditioner and the normal size bottle of shampoo.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> thad a poc to remove 22 mattress our dump charges 25 each.. so i called said i need poc to inovice for dump fees.. got an email back saying this didnt justify extra funds there for this is valid.. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i paid safeguard to work for them and gave them money out of pocket to do so... hahahhaha... :notworthy:


You should escalate this immediately. You should send over copies of your dump receipt as well as the charges the landfill posts for items like mattresses. The longer you wait...

They did pay something didn't they?


----------

